# Crostini ideas?



## DampCharcoal (Dec 16, 2004)

I thought about making crostini with roasted garlic spread but wondered if anyone has any ingenious ideas for additional toppings? I thought about prosciutto, fresh mozz and tomato slices but that seems a bit pedestrian. Just lookin' for something different!


----------



## wasabi woman (Dec 16, 2004)

one of my favorite toppings...

Antipasto di Cannellini 

Recipe courtesy Joan Tropiano Tucci and Gianni Scappin with Mimi Shanley Taft, Cucina & Famiglia: Two Italian Families Share their Stories, Recipes, and Traditions, William and Morrow, 1999 

Yield: 6 servings 

1/2 cup, plus 1 tablespoon extra-virgin olive oil, plus more to taste 
1 clove garlic, quartered 
1/2 pound medium shrimp, peeled and deveined 
2 cups cooked (or rinsed and drained canned) cannellini beans 
1/4 cup chopped red onions 
2 (5-inch) sprigs fresh rosemary 
1/2 teaspoon balsamic vinegar, plus more to taste 
Kosher salt and freshly ground black pepper 
1 tablespoon chopped fresh basil leaves

In a large skillet, heat 1 tablespoon olive oil and the garlic over medium-high heat. When the oil is hot but not smoking, add the shrimp and cook, stirring frequently, until they turn pink, about 4 minutes. 
Remove the shrimp from the pan, reserving the garlic and oil. Chop the shrimp into pieces slightly larger than the beans. Toss the shrimp with the beans, adding the reserved oil and garlic. 

In a serving bowl, toss the shrimp and beans with the remaining olive oil and the red onions. Strip the rosemary leaves from the stems and add to the beans. Toss, then add the vinegar and season with salt and pepper. Toss again, before adding the basil. Just before serving, toss the beans once more and adjust seasoning. Add more oil, salt, pepper, and balsamic vinegar, as desired.

Good Luck!


----------



## DampCharcoal (Dec 16, 2004)

Thanks! I'm looking to make a meal out of this tomorrow and needed some ideas on doing it a few different ways. There's one!


----------



## kansasgirl (Dec 17, 2004)

Some ideas.

Chicken Liver Pate
2 tb Butter 
EVOO 
1 Onion, chopped 
1 Garlic clove, chopped 
1/2 lb Chicken liver, finely chopped
1/2 c Wine, white
Salt and pepper 
2 ts Parsley, fresh, chopped 
1/4 c Cream
1/2 c Chicken or veal stock 
Salt and pepper 

1.In a saute pan, put 1 tb butter, 2 tb EVOO, the onion and garlic; saute lightly until the onion is transparent.
2.Add chopped livers and saute well over high heat for about 3 minutes.
3.Add white wine, salt, pepper, and parsley. As soon as wine has evaporated, add cream, 1 tb butter, and the stock; bring to a boil, and simmer on low heat for about 1 minute. Spread over crostini.

Red Onion Marmalade
2 red onions, chopped into 1/4 inch dice
2 c Fruity red wine
1 c orange juice
2 tb sugar

1.Place chopped red onions, wine, orange juice and sugar in a saucepan and place over medium high heat. Bring to a boil, lower heat to medium and reduce until thick like marmalade, about 30 minutes. Remove from heat and allow to cool.

Grilled peach slices with creme fraiche, spinach pesto, olive tapenade


----------



## marmalady (Dec 17, 2004)

CROSTINI WITH GARLIC PEA PUREE AND ROASTED ASPARAGUS

makes 24

1 head roasted garlic			
2T olive oil		
10oz.pkg.frozen peas
1 bunch thin asparagus		
1 baguette		
1 T sesame seed
Shaved parmesan for garnish

Arrange baguette slices on one layer on a large baking sheet and brush lightly with oil; bake slices til crisp and pale gold. 
Roast asparagus spears til tender and golden. 
Add roasted garlic and peas and salt to food processor, process til smooth.  Spread pea  puree on toasts, and top with asparagus spears.  Garnish with shaved parmesan.


WILD MUSHROOM AND BRIE TOASTS

makes 24

3T butter			  
 1 ½ cups chopped onion	
2 cloves minced garlic
2lbs.assorted wild mushrooms  
 2T brandy			
Sliced sourdough baguette
1lb. Brie, sliced		    
¼  cup minced parsley

Melt butter, add onions and garlic saute 2 minutes; add mushrooms and saute til tender.  Add brandy, boil til liquid evaporates; Season with salt and pepper.  Preheat oven to 350; place bread slices on baking sheet; bake til just beginning to color on each side.  Spoon mushrooms over top; top with cheese slices.  Bake til cheese melts, and sprinkle with parsley.


----------



## wasabi woman (Dec 18, 2004)

marmalady said:
			
		

> CROSTINI WITH GARLIC PEA PUREE AND ROASTED ASPARAGUS
> 
> WILD MUSHROOM AND BRIE TOASTS



Wow these sound great!  I love garlic!!!  cut n' paste!!!


----------



## marmalady (Dec 18, 2004)

- The roasted pea one is great at parties for those who are  :roll:  watching their diets during the holiday!


----------



## DampCharcoal (Dec 18, 2004)

Thanks, folks! Great ideas as always! Wish I could try them all (and I WILL, eventually!)


----------

